# Setting kayak up for night fishing



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

I plan on hitting the water with some members here soon to do some fishing. Can someone please let me know what i need to put on my kayak for night fishing. I plan on buying some stuff this weekend so i can hit the water this week. I want to make sure im legal if anyone decides to give me a hard time. I could use some advice and tips so i can get started, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

I just kno u need a lifevest , whistle , and a 360 degree white light for night fishing


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

All you really need for illumination is a 360 light and a head lamp. I use a 360 light from West Marine. With their no hazzle guarantee I've got a replacement one twice due to corrosion. Its best not to leave the light in the weather for extended periods of time.

I have been thinking of putting a much stronger light on the kayak to illuminate the front area. Something like a directional camp light. Anyone try this?


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Academy has a lot of options for lighting.....
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...=-1&storeId=10151&N=581131708&catalogId=10051


----------



## yakfisher (Mar 10, 2011)

stupid ? but do they have 360 lights that are battery powered or do they have to be mounted and connected to a 12v


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I found these LED lights a few years ago and they are really neat for the kayaker! They have a small LED light, battery operated, inside a wand of plastic that is water proof and lasts many hours on a single battery for night fishing. It also has high beam, low beam, and a flashing light settings depending on your circumstances while afloat. I don't go out at night much now but I would estimate that my light has burned for about 40 hours or so and it still has the original battery installed after probably 4 + years that I had it on my 'yak. These LED's don't burn enough juice to even make an issue of it!

http://www.niteize.com/collections/led/products/l-e-d-wand

I had a local machinist machine out a Schedule 40 straight connector so the light stick would fit snugly in one end of the fitting. I cut a length of Schedule 40 PVC pipe to approx. 3' and installed the connector on the top end of the pipe with the un-milled end, there is usually a ridge in the center of these connectors and, as long as the milling doesn't cut away the ridge, you pretty well can't go wrong with fitting it up.

I was attaching it to my crate behind my seat with a short length of PVC that I permanently attached to the crate. But I changed crates and now I simply attach it with strips of short velcro that you can buy at hardware stores in rolls of probably 50 or so. They have hook on one side of them and loop on the other, they have a slot cut in one end and are attached muck like these plastic zip ties only you can take them off and use them over and over again.

I will try to get some photos in the next day or so if anyone is interested in seeing them again. I posted them once on the old forum but that was awhile back so I doubt you can locate them since the changeover.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Walmart has a 360 light for 12.95 and a led cap visor light for around 10.00. I use both of these. The 360 uses 2 D size batteries. I used to use a little led, 360, but it was not visible very far at night. Now I can be seen from a long distance.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Ah, it's all good, everyone has their own way of going.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> Walmart has a 360 light for 12.95 and a led cap visor light for around 10.00. I use both of these. The 360 uses 2 D size batteries. I used to use a little led, 360, but it was not visible very far at night. Now I can be seen from a long distance.


Is it in the fishing/hunting section?


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

FishGolfDrink said:


> Is it in the fishing/hunting section?


In the boating section. It looks kind of like a flashlight on a pole with a switch. The one farmer has from west might be the same thing, with the warranty. I have had mine now for since last year and don't get it wet with salt water and do not see any rust on it. I put it in the middle rod holder attached to my crate. I also take it out and put it in the front rod holder in the cockpit if I need more light to do something that requires more light. Versatile and cheap.


----------

